# Dove Hunting



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Anybody do much dove hunting around here? Being from Dothan originally it was pretty big around all the peanut fields there but I have not had a chance to go in ages. The closest place I have access to now is up in Rome GA so that's out of the question. How are the WMA's? Does anybody host hunts? I'd love a chance to go if anyone needs an extra shooter! I could trade for a boat trip or something if needed but no guarantees of success there...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I go on occasion when invited by friends that have land. I used to have 120 acres of corn fields leased but kinda got out of that when I found myself not going due to getting my deer camp ready for season.
That's the way to go though if you like to dove hunt. Find a farmer who will lease you a field.
There are some fields in Blackwater near the stables but I've never found them to be that good. But I haven't tried them in a long time.
There are some guys in the area who put on paid hunts but it's around $100 per gun as I remember.
So, to answer your question - yes, there is a lot of dove hunting in this area but you either have to know somebody or shell out some bucks.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

We have 2-3 fields we rotate throughout the season here in Baldwin County. It's either feast or famine with the birds

Probably my most favorite type of hunting.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

A good hunt with lots of birds and several boxes of shells shot is hard to beat. Even on a slow day I've never had a bad time. Beats being cold, quiet and still and not seeing any deer.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

I sure would like to go dove hunting. Anyone have spots available?


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

I was just thinking about that the other day. Never had a chance to do much bird hunting, but I'd like to. Maybe someone will be able to put something together or point us in the right direction


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I used to plant our place but stopped because getting guys (Or the guys I shot with) motivated during planting time was near impossible. However, come September I had more than enough willing hunters. If you think it is hard to get deer hunters motivated to get private ready to deer hunt, try and get them to fork over money and time for dove fields.

Speaking as a land owner. If you can find a good shoot for a $100.00 and all you have to do is show up and hunt, jump on it. Between fuel, price of seed, fertilizer, heat and time.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

For real. I've seen guys charging 200-300 per gun. Some more.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

bhudson said:


> For real. I've seen guys charging 200-300 per gun. Some more.


Is that for all 3 phases?


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

No idea, I'm not paying that much to show up and hunt. I was just saying


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

bhudson said:


> No idea, I'm not paying that much to show up and hunt. I was just saying


Gotcha. I know of dove clubs who charge $750 for the 3 phases or even more if lots of dove flying. I used to pay $50 per day. It's pricey to hunt anything these days unless you have your own land, friends, family, etc..


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Yep its crazy how expensive everything is getting. The past several years, I have been several wwp hunts and hunted strictly off of invites to different places, but the past couple of years, the invite seem to be getting less and less due to the price of everything. That and too many idiots show up and hunt and do stupid shit and ruin it for everyone else. I guess I'm gonna have to get into a club or get my own lease somewhere one of these days


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I wouldn't pay $20 to go sit in the heat and wear out my gun shooting flying rats....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

delta dooler said:


> I wouldn't pay $20 to go sit in the heat and wear out my gun shooting flying rats....


You would sure enough have to do some shooting.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Flying rats? Those are the filet mignons of the sky. The only way I can hit one is when it lands on a power line or in a tree, then it's lights out!


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, if I could find a field(s) around P'cola where I could wear out my gun that would be great.
Like me this year in Argentina:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Please tell us that's a joke.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

that video aggravates me.

Best part of the video is the only comment it got..... (****** pendejo) which translates to (white asshole) :thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

welldoya said:


> Please tell us that's a joke.


You bet it is! That guy IS aggravating. No, not me.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

thats not so much what I have in mind...


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

Blackwater and Yellow River WMA's have dove fields. Eglin also has dove fields.


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

What a a$$ hat in the video. If what to give hunting a bad image there you go, drinking beer,smoking a stogie, shooting one handed and to lazy to load your own gun. I have been to Mexico to dove hunt and yes they have bird boys but not one time did I ever expect them to load my freaking gun. Just bad all around.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

52 birds my ass, out of all those "got em's" I saw one bird hit the ground, and that one was just winged, that douche is just wasting ammo, I'd like to see him lose grip and that shotgun break his nose, smug pos.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Did anyone else hear the cameraman say, "I wonder what all the poor people are doing...?"


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

rippin90 said:


> Blackwater and Yellow River WMA's have dove fields. Eglin also has dove fields.


Are they worth hunting? Do they get crowded?


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

As far as Blackwater and Yellow River you need to get a map of where the fields are and scout them. Sometimes they have birds other times not many at all.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Not many birds are in wma fields. Best thing is ride around Jay and ask to join folks in a field. They either will or won't. Had good luck doing this 

sent from somewhere in a tree


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd be ashamed of myself letting someone load my gun for me, let alone be seen shooting with one hand drinking a beer..... I bet he's a fine individual...


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with some of the clubs around the area, I remember seeing Tim Land advertising some hunts in the past, but haven't seen anything this year, are there any others that would be recommended?


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Any known fields between Pensacola and Crestview, Freeport?


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Today 9-3-16


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats!!! Glad to finally see something dead on here!!


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Up in Mississippi!!!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice...I've never eaten dove.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Deadhead1 said:


> Up in Mississippi!!!


Where bouts in the 'sipp?


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Deadhead1 said:


> View attachment 793809
> 
> 
> Today 9-3-16


+1 for the pigeon. Nice job all-around. :yes:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

damnifino3 said:


> Nice...I've never eaten dove.


The best wild animal to eat. My absolute favorite hands down .


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Definitely will have to try it sometime

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

delta dooler said:


> Where bouts in the 'sipp?


Lowndes opening day, Noxubee yesterday.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

I plant a little millet in my field just off my yard every year. It's always been pretty good this year bout the same. Opening morning 3 of us killed our 45. Same for sun morning plus another 15 my brother got sun afternoon. 105 total first 2 days not bad for a little 50 yard by 20 feet patch of millet. Plus it's only 40 yards from my porch so I just on the porch shooting em with football on the TV. 
Sat morning 30 of the 45








Sun morning bout 38 of the 45








Brothers sun afternoon 15








Huntin solo this morning. By that I mean sittin on the porch eating breakfast picking off the few stragglers still flying around. Weather bad today though mainly just watching the heavy rain.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Picked away at a limit this morning in the rain sittin under the porch roof.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Guess we're the only ones chasing birds.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang, brings back memories from when I was a kid. Love me some dove breast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> Are they worth hunting? Do they get crowded?



Last year was the first time I hunted Blackwater. I never had a problem finding a field to hunt. We seen plenty of birds. I haven't hunted the fields on Yellow River WMA. Eglin has two large fields. I always seen birds on the opposite side of the field I was sitting.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Got our field in. Baldwin County ready and they say it's got birds all over it now. More this year than previous years X a bunch

Can't wait for September 17th


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

That is a nice mess of birds! I'm green with envy, gonna be eating good over there, Love it!


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

What's everyone shooting this season?

Benelli M2 for me. I don't think I've ever dove hunted with a 12 gauge in my life


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Todays grocery shopping.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Deadhead you're just rubbing it in now! Nice shooting, you got a good spot for sure


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Keep three fields in different counties for all three seasons. We take dove hunting seriously.

250 bushels of wheat and bunch of tractor time, every year.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

delta dooler said:


> I wouldn't pay $20 to go sit in the heat and wear out my gun shooting flying rats....


Maybe you can add it to your already very questionable list of things that suck.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Deadhead1 said:


> Keep three fields in different counties for all three seasons. We take dove hunting seriously.
> 
> 250 bushels of wheat and bunch of tractor time, every year.


Glad you get to reap the benefits and enjoy the fruits of your labor, bet you go through a lot of bacon this time of year too! Have gun, will travel.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

As of yesterday, our field is still holding a lot of birds. Only problem is, the brown top millet 12-16" tall and won't be cut before the hunt Saturday so finding a downed bird is going to be a bitch


----------



## Hooked_Up (Jul 14, 2015)

*Labor Day AZ dove hunt*

Killed a mess in AZ over the Labor Dsy week. Good times!


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

BnB said:


> As of yesterday, our field is still holding a lot of birds. Only problem is, the brown top millet 12-16" tall and won't be cut before the hunt Saturday so finding a downed bird is going to be a bitch


Keep your eye on where they fall and walk straight to them. Remember not to walk down standing crops, all it takes is one ticket happy federal warden.


----------



## Hooked_Up (Jul 14, 2015)

I know.....pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Hooked_Up (Jul 14, 2015)

Proof!


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Deadhead1 said:


> Keep your eye on where they fall and walk straight to them.


Yeah that's the idea but when you have 10 more come over as you're walking to get a downed bird, hit another one, and another 3 go the opposite way and you put another one down.... . things get confusing quick

(I hope this is what happens)


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

That's where temperance and respect for the bird come into play. If you can drop another in an open spot and not lose the one you're after go for it. Myself, eyes on the spot the last one fell until he's in my hand, on the way back, game on!!!

Good Luck tomorrow, BnB!!!!


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hooked_Up said:


> Proof!


I would have thought I was the only one eating their hearts!! Way to go and good shooting!!


----------



## Hooked_Up (Jul 14, 2015)

Those lil hearts are tasty bite sized dove candies in my book!


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Neither one of us could finish a limit this morning, hunted till 8:30.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Btw, how'd that pigeon taste?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Pigeon are delicious, eat them regularly. They just take a whole strip of bacon where a dove takes 1/2.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yesterday afternoon hunt, glad I had stamps and steel.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Yesterday morning


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

_BRAGGADOCIOUS!_

Really though; good stuff and good shooting. Just painful for those of us who
don't get any dove-shooting. 

:thumbup:


----------



## noles1993 (Sep 14, 2019)

Outside9 said:


> I used to plant our place but stopped because getting guys (Or the guys I shot with) motivated during planting time was near impossible. However, come September I had more than enough willing hunters. If you think it is hard to get deer hunters motivated to get private ready to deer hunt, try and get them to fork over money and time for dove fields.
> 
> Speaking as a land owner. If you can find a good shoot for a $100.00 and all you have to do is show up and hunt, jump on it. Between fuel, price of seed, fertilizer, heat and time.


If you ever have any room myself and another would be happy to contribute time and money. Been looking for a dove lease. Also work in Baker.


----------

